# Roof Vent Screens



## Scoutr2

Does anyone know how to remove the screens beneath the roof vents - from the inside?

I had my dealer put Max-Air vents on all three roof vents and the work great. But while at WDW Fort Wilderness in June, we had one whale of a rain and hail storm (as in vertical rainfall) on our next to last day there. We got a few leaves and some chunks of pine bark under the center Max-Air vent, and on top of the screen for the roof vent.

I'd like to clean that stuff out without having to go up on the roof and remove the Max-Air, but I cannot see any obvious way to remove the roof vent screen from inside the trailer.

Is it possible to do this, or must I do it the hard way, from atop the roof after removing the Max-Air?

Thanks in advance for answering.

Mike


----------



## NobleEagle

Personally, I use either a vacume cleaner on BLOW or a leaf blower from the inside to blow the leaves out. Although, I think if you remove the 4 screws from the inside, there should be a way to get to the top of the screen after removing the plastic sleeve that covers the square hole.


----------



## Sayonara

If you have metal screens, spray them with water from inside, hold a lighter below the bottom and burn the leaves.
















IM KIDDING !!!









Im new to TT's so i havnt even looked to see how to remove them. go to know though. It seems like it should be pretty easy.

DT


----------



## Lady Di

We haven't figured out an easy way to do that. I have had toruble figuring how they keep coming in past the screen. Guess that is a question for Max-air. Maybe they could upgrade the covers to keep stuff out better.


----------



## hooked2

I Have the same problem,I was going to drop the 4 screws and plastic ring to see if i can get the screen out that way. I plan on trying it this weekend,I will post and let you know how it works. If any body has done this please let me know if it works before I start tearing things apart. Thanks.


----------



## TrainRiders

That will do the trick. If you remove the 4 screws on the trim from the inside, then the trim piece will fall out and you can remove the knob and then the screen can be removed and cleaned. If the vent has a fan in it, you may have to remove the small fan switch on the screen to free it from the wires and be carefull putting it back on to get the wires tucked out of the way.


----------



## Scoutr2

hooked2 said:


> If any body has done this please let me know if it works before I start tearing things apart. Thanks.


Exactly why I posted the question! I sure don't want to screw something up or to make a complex job out of a simple one. But it's sounding like there may not be a simple way to do this.









Mike


----------



## Wolfpackers

Cool Brackets

I didn't use these to install my MaxxAir covers, but may have to rethink it after reading this post.


----------



## Rollrs45

It's kind of amazing how it will keep the water out but not pine straw.









Mike


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Lady Di said:


> I have had toruble figuring how they keep coming in past the screen. ... Maybe they could upgrade the covers to keep stuff out better.


I believe the leaves and stuff comes through from the gap created where the MaxAire screws into the roof vent. There is a substantial gap there that I think is the entry point.

Ed


----------



## willie226

What I do is remove the screws the trim may come down no problem wash the screens put everything back on done in 5min

willie


----------



## mountainlady56

I haven't had trouble with debris getting in my Maxx-Air (that I'm aware of), but dust certainly does collect on the screens of the bathroom fan. I'm going to try vacuuming the dust off, and then put a black foam room a/c filter (cut to fit) over the inside opening. That will serve TWO purposes: 1) keep dust out of the fan; 2) help block some of the light/heat that comes in!








Darlene


----------



## 4campers

I put them on when I got my Maxxairs easy and great to have on. I love the fact that you can open and clean and check easily. worth the money.


----------



## W4DRR

sgalady said:


> I haven't had trouble with debris getting in my Maxx-Air (that I'm aware of), but dust certainly does collect on the screens of the bathroom fan. I'm going to try vacuuming the dust off, and then put a black foam room a/c filter (cut to fit) over the inside opening. That will serve TWO purposes: 1) keep dust out of the fan; 2) help block some of the light/heat that comes in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


So Darlene, are you not going to tell us the story about the red button on the bathroom vent that removes the vent screen?









Bob


----------

